# The God, Bad and The Ugly?



## Deewok (May 12, 2009)

*The Good, The Bad and The Ugly?*

Hi Guys, 
Just joined and saying hello. I'd like to tease more info from you if possible?
I'm looking to move to the south of Spain in the next couple of years. My reasons for this are two fold :- weather and as an add-on, outdoor lifestyle.
I appreciate many of you will say, it ain't all sunshine here, but being born and breed in Jockland, the only Sun I get is the newspaper. Spent most of my adult life in Aberdeen, so I reckon I've done "my time" and deserve to be released for good behaviour!
I'm sick of being camped indoors in the dark and cold and whilst I appreciate it won't always be great weather wise, it will be a hell of a lot better!
I work from home doing sales, all i need is an internet connection and a mobile signal and then can work from anywhere, so moving dosnt create an issue as such in that way.
I'm looking to get my Spanish up to a decent level and have a wee pot of cash as a back up, so I'm not jumping into total oblivion.
What I'd like to kow from you guys is though, what are the real day to day pros and cons to living in Spain? What am I really like to miss - not be available?
What is the real day to day comparision in cost of living and in all honesty, if you make the effort, are the locals in general welcoming, or are they sick to the back teeth of us!?
I appreciate many things maybe personal, but I guess there are many general common factors, just like to know what has been good/easy and what hasn't been?
What has made it a good decision for you!? 

Cheers for anything you chuck my way

Andy


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi Andy, nice of you to join us. Lotsa questions and I´m sure you´ll get lots of answers - all different knowing us, but thats the good thing aobut forums, different opinions, from different people with different ideas and needs.

Anyway, I´ll start by saying that in my opinion Spain is wonderful, I moved here just over a year ago and love it. But it hasnt been without its problems. The adjustments, especially with a family arent that easy, well not for my lot, but we´re getting there. 

The cost of food/supermarket shopping is much the same as the uk, maybe a tad cheaper, rent, council tax, petrol, ciggies, booze are definately cheaper. Electronics and DVDs, CDs, games etc are much dearer.

The main day to day pros and cons are the language, I guess, but life really goes on much the same as in the UK. I still have tons of housework, washing, ironing... then theres the school run, shopping cooking.. The most annoying thing are the afternoon siestas when all the shops close, however, the nice thing is that they all open again in the evening til late !! 

So far my biggest disappointment here has been the winter. I stupidly thought it would be warmer here, but with the houses designed to keep cool, no insulation, no central heationg, no carpets.. this winter was freezing and the electricity costs are about the same as the UK and I had a hard job getting the house warm and not costing myself a fortune.

I´m sure they´ll be some other opinions along soon

Jo xxx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

*Hi Deewok*



Deewok said:


> Hi Guys,
> Just joined and saying hello. I'd like to tease more info from you if possible?
> I'm looking to move to the south of Spain in the next couple of years. My reasons for this are two fold :- weather and as an add-on, outdoor lifestyle.
> I appreciate many of you will say, it ain't all sunshine here, but being born and breed in Jockland, the only Sun I get is the newspaper. Spent most of my adult life in Aberdeen, so I reckon I've done "my time" and deserve to be released for good behaviour!
> ...


Welcome to the forum.

People on here will answer your questions in different ways  But here are my opinions:

It's great that you have decided to get yourself over here in the sun and out of the rain :rain: The weather is good here most of the year but as new buildings are not made for the cold (or the heat for that matter) it is difficult to keep warm unless your pad is airtight! So you will probably find yourself feeling a little colder in the winter. Unbelievable eh! But it's certainly better than back there weather wise and you WILL find it a more outdoor lifestyle so, so far so good.

Also great that you do not have to rely on other work out here. That, as you have probably read, is virtually a no go area at the mo. So, still, so far, so good 

Great that you are learning the lingo before you come out but just be warned that here in Andalucia they do speak with a heavy dialect so at first you will probably not understand one word of it  but you will get used to it.

You will miss the green grass and the trees after a while. You will miss the people you know or your family? Apart from that, only you will know what you will miss I suppose. It can get quite lonely until you meet like minded people. The spanish are friendly if you make the attempt to speak to them in spanish. If you don't, you are just one of the many other expats that are passing thru'. It also depends on you....whether or not you want to integrate. They are in general a friendly lot and have never shown me to be discriminative. So, so far we have noted some of the pro's of moving to Spain.

The ONLY con I have is the cost of living . As the exchange rate is almost at parrity, I find it a little cheaper than living in the UK. Electricity is expensive, you don't get the shopping reductions like you do back there and rents are quite high depending where you live. Travel is cheaper, spirits and **** too, but not much else. So. it may turn out to be just a little cheaper at the mo until the exchange rate goes up again.ray2:

So, those are my opinions in short. 

Good luck to you.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Spanish birds ROCK! 

Wish I'd come here when I was 21 instead of marrying my waste of space first wife!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> Spanish birds ROCK!
> 
> Wish I'd come here when I was 21 instead of marrying my waste of space first wife!


:moony:

Jo xxx


----------



## Deewok (May 12, 2009)

Excellent Extreme!
Not sure if my current partner in crime will move, that could be a major stumblin block (just have to wear permanent mirror shades if she does!), but I just cant take much more snow, ice and not going ootside withoot 5 layers!
I'm not getting any younger and the thought of turning tae longjohns/thermals is making me cry!
Totally appreciate that the weather with you guys isnt perfect and thats a great call regarding newer properties, thanks for that.
What about solar? Have many of you guys looked at that/have? Cost effective?
Unfortunately I only smoke when I'm on fire. I try and limit that, so no major savings and despite being a Jock, I'm not a major bevie merchant (shock horror, no you havent seen me at Euston asking for "any spare change!").
I guess if costs are on a par anyway, then I wouldnt be any worse off. Just tanned!
Trying to burn off me fat, have a four pack, a bit left to go and maybe make it six/eight pack yet, so if I do end up a poor singleton, hopefully at least in decent shape to try and trap a local. Extreme, I may be back for your tips, tales and experience yet! I just wish I hadn't married my first wife period! Still she has a nice house now!
Interesting regarding local tongues etc. When I first moved to Aberdeen I didn't understand a word! That was from only 70 miles south! Don't mention Peterheid! So yes, can imagine takes a bit of time and perserverance, but I guess like everything, get what you put in.
How do you find the flight situation for getting home, best way to get bargins etc, as would like to try and get back once a month if possible for the football?
Anyway, sorry for all the questions and thanks for your welcome and replies already.
Apologies for my faux paux with spelling originally, edited my title, but stuck wi thread name. Ooops!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

No probs Deewok.....you'll find it a different world here to the north of Scotland!

More Celts is what we need out here!


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Hey, if ya get that 6 pack goin' the chaps on here will be jealous :whoo:


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Chica said:


> Hey, if ya get that 6 pack goin' the chaps on here will be jealous :whoo:


Well, we've had photos of XT with bikes, XT with donkeys - looking forward to the "muscle beach" shots!!!:bolt:


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Well, we've had photos of XT with bikes, XT with donkeys - looking forward to the "muscle beach" shots!!!:bolt:


Me tooooo :whip:


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

I won't disappoint you ladies!


----------



## Deewok (May 12, 2009)

Can only try, dosnt get any easier!
My mate was on the cover of Men's Health. You can grate chesse on his abs. On top of the fact that he has an amazing physique and model looks, he's actually a really nice guy.
WHAT A B*STARD!
Wish could dislike like him over summit!
Tosser!!
XT with donkeys?!
I think I subscribed tae that site! Does it involve midgets and industrial lube?
Not remotely aff topic!!


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

XTreme said:


> I won't disappoint you ladies!


You certainly don't!! Eres muy guapo :kiss:


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Deewok said:


> Can only try, dosnt get any easier!
> My mate was on the cover of Men's Health. You can grate chesse on his abs. On top of the fact that he has an amazing physique and model looks, he's actually a really nice guy.
> WHAT A B*STARD!
> Wish could dislike like him over summit!
> ...


That's it then!!! Leave the wife. Bring ya mate. :cheer2:


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

:welcome:

I have only been here for a few months...

Spain appears to be a great place if you have a decent job (decent income). Well, a decent income makes life easier anywhere, but bad weather/food/people don't... here you will find nice food and great weather. My opinion on people will certainly be different than yours as I live downtown Madrid and you are targeting Southern Spain... very different lifestyles.

If I were you I would consider a trip to Southern Spain/Portugal and see which you like the most and if any of them is REALLY what you are looking for.

Good luck. ¡Que te vaya todo muy bien! :fish2:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Deewok said:


> How do you find the flight situation for getting home, best way to get bargins etc, as would like to try and get back once a month if possible for the football?
> Anyway, sorry for all the questions and thanks for your welcome and replies already.


My other half commutes, he does Malaga to Gatwick and its fairly cheap and very easy! At the mo flights are around 30€ return, using either sleazyjet or monarch. However, you´ll be wanting ot go to the wild and windy north, so not a clue hun

sorry

Jo xxxxxx


----------



## Deewok (May 12, 2009)

Hi Scharlack,

Yes, I appreciate very different. I'm not overly keen on massive cities, be they home or abroad, feel bit lost in them, but appreciate each to their own. Enough people in London have other opinion. I'm in Edinburgh now and for me, thats big enough. I am looking at being a complete weather ****, honestly admit that its that which appeals the most and just generally being outside more, hence the attraction of the south.
Toured Andalucia last year in an effort to try and get a feel for the place. Stayed in Gualchos, middle of nowhere! Very, very Spanish. There was nought!
Liked Granada, but felt bit remote there, flights etc not easy (and the footie teams are awful!). Didnt like Almeria at all, thought Malaga has potential, in terms of weather, facilities, airport (cheap flights) and an expat community. From my point of view, although I'd look to take in local language, make Spanish friends etc, knowing there are others with a similar background I feel would help. Simple as that, no snobbery involved on my part!
So I'd like to check out the Malaga area more, perhaps there's someone on here from Malaga or Marbella that can throw some light? Jo!?
Your point about Portugal is a good one as well, I've only been to Lisbon, but I wouldn't discount the South/Faro etc either.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I live smack between Marbella and Málaga and after 8 years in Spain this time around, I have found what is perfect for me. 

Very close to the mountains and even closer to the water, major airport, train line. Huge expat community if I want it (for business purposes) and as Spanish as I want it 99% of the time. Big city life in Málaga, city life in Marbella, town life in dozens of larger and smaller towns. La Liga in Málaga and plenty of lower division football. 

Usually (!) excellent weather.

BTW - Gualchos is positively urban and cosmopolitan compared to much of inland Anadalucía!!!


----------



## Deewok (May 12, 2009)

That sounds ideal TBH Steve. Best of everything. Ideally I'd like to stay somewhere quiet outside Malaga/Marbella, get the best of quiet/semi-rural life, better property and price, privacy, but having all the facilities on my door step when I want them.
Is there a good range of properties and prices for both rent and sale?
With the new road link, getting in and out of town can't be too bad?
You certainly seem to have found what you want in that area. If Gualchos is urban, I wouldn't like to see much of inland Andalucia! I found driving anywhere away from the coast very slow and nothing in terms of facilities! Motril was awful and on a par with Livingston and Glenrothes here. Just keep passing through! Villages in the hills, don't even think they had shops! Do they distill their own petrol!? Jesus, there's more in the Highlands than there was there! No wonder it was (probably still is!?), bandit country!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

You need to come up to Huescar and see the environment I live in!

This is the better part of town.....


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

XTreme said:


> You need to come up to Huescar and see the environment I live in!
> 
> This is the better part of town.....


OMG! Is that where all the Spanish (ahem) travellers live?! How very rustic and charming.

Tallulah.xx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> OMG! Is that where all the Spanish (ahem) travellers live?! How very rustic and charming.
> 
> Tallulah.xx


And Brits Tally! We live in a house though!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

XTreme said:


> And Brits Tally! We live in a house though!


Which one's your's XT - can't see the donkey tethered up outside!.

Tallulah.x


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Dylan and Bethan live in a cave about a quarter of a mile from the house.....


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

:deadhorse:


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Dylan and Bethan live in a cave about a quarter of a mile from the house.....
> 
> YouTube - Dylan - The Martial Arts Donkey!


Very cute. Don't know why I was expecting you on there as well, wearing a pair of white jim jams with a tie wrapped round your waist.

Tallulah.xx


----------



## Deewok (May 12, 2009)

Holly Molly! Rock and Roll! 
Now i begin to understand the fascination with donkeys!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Deewok said:


> So I'd like to check out the Malaga area more, perhaps there's someone on here from Malaga or Marbella that can throw some light? Jo!?


Malagas great!! I live in a town called Alhaurin de la Torre about 20 mins away from Malaga city, just up in the hills. Its brilliant and I love it, it is mainly spanish tho. However a bit further along is another town called Alhaurin El Grande, now thats very, very expat and is a busy, bustling town.

Marbella is lovely and is near Puerto Banus, where the rich and famous moore their "superyachts", of course its an expensive area tho! Is a bout 45 mins drive from Malaga airport

You really must come over to spain and have a "fact finding" holiday. Thats the only way and then if you rent somewhere here for a few months, you can do more searching and exploring and maybe fine tune your decision.

Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> Very cute. Don't know why I was expecting you on there as well, wearing a pair of white jim jams with a tie wrapped round your waist.


You want me as well? No probs! Here's me demonstrating some advanced donkey control techniques!

Don't try this at home!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

XTreme said:


> You want me as well? No probs! Here's me demonstrating some advanced donkey control techniques!
> 
> Don't try this at home!
> 
> YouTube - Mucho Macho meets Mucho Burro!


lol!!! :clap2: The OP has all this to look forward to!!! He'd better start working on his biceps too now as well, to "control" donkeys as well as you!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> lol!!! :clap2: The OP has all this to look forward to!!! He'd better start working on his biceps too now as well, to "control" donkeys as well as you!


He can handle it Tally....he's a Celt! Not one of those foppish limp wristed Hanoverians like Stravinsky!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> He can handle it Tally....he's a Celt! Not one of those foppish limp wristed Hanoverians like Stravinsky!


Surely Strav would be considered anglo-saxon rather that Hanoverian?? I cant comment on the limpness of his wrist tho??? :roll::wacko::llama:

Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> Surely Strav would be considered anglo-saxon rather that Hanoverian?? I cant comment on the limpness of his wrist tho??? :roll::wacko::llama:
> 
> Jo xxx


He didn't have the bottle to get into Dylan's compound Jo.....he just hid behind the fence! That's limp wristed in my book!
Did I mention I'd written a book.....it's called "Limp Wristed Ponytailed Expats"....number one bestseller too!


----------



## Deewok (May 12, 2009)

I've got enough problems keeping the haggis oot me garden.
Wee ******s!
Taste guid if you catch em tho!
Where's the haggis icon!?!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Deewok said:


> I've got enough problems keeping the haggis oot me garden.
> Wee ******s!
> Taste guid if you catch em tho!
> Where's the haggis icon!?!


uke: There you go!!

Oh, such fun these icons!!

:hail: to the Celts - we're apparently a celtic nation up here too!:grouphug:

Tallulah.x


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> uke: There you go!!
> 
> Oh, such fun these icons!!
> 
> ...


Yes you are Tally! They'd make me King if I went there.

And here's an interesting fact.....they did genetic tests on a cross section of Welsh males and found that around 80% of them had the exact same Y chromosome as males in the Basque region.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> Yes you are Tally! They'd make me King if I went there.
> 
> And here's an interesting fact.....they did genetic tests on a cross section of Welsh males and found that around 80% of them had the exact same Y chromosome as males in the Basque region.


there you go Tally, XT could be your long lost brother in law!!! :madgrin:

Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> there you go Tally, XT could be your long lost brother in law!!! :madgrin:
> 
> Jo xxx


You never know - my OH and XT have an interest in bikes & computers and those celts sure do get about, don't they!!  I thought he looked familiar....
I have a some celt in me too.....from time to time!
oops, I didn't just say thateep::jaw:
Tallulah.xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tallulah said:


> I have a some celt in me too.....from time to time!
> oops, I didn't just say thateep::jaw:
> Tallulah.xx



oh!!!!!! :embarassed::redface::lalala::shocked::shocked:

Jo xxx


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> I have a some celt in me too.....from time to time!
> oops, I didn't just say thateep::jaw:
> Tallulah.xx


I blame the hot weather for that :clap2:


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Deewok said:


> Hi Guys,
> Just joined and saying hello. I'd like to tease more info from you if possible?
> I'm looking to move to the south of Spain in the next couple of years. My reasons for this are two fold :- weather and as an add-on, outdoor lifestyle.
> I appreciate many of you will say, it ain't all sunshine here, but being born and breed in Jockland, the only Sun I get is the newspaper. Spent most of my adult life in Aberdeen, so I reckon I've done "my time" and deserve to be released for good behaviour!
> ...


Hi Andy,
Good to hear from another Scot. 
I moved away from Scotland a long time ago, and much as I love the people, I dont miss the weather either! Like the others were saying, it can still be quite cold in winter (though coming from Aberdeen it'll probably be like a summer breeze to you!) It is definitely inside in winter that is the problem. "Proper" central heating does not exist in southern Spain, so you have to get by on warm air conditioning or heaters. But, then again, you will be able to go outside without freezing to death (always a plus that one. ))

Where you decide to live depends on the kind of lifestyle you want. A lot of people come to the Costa for a party lifestyle (not everyone tho) or an easy life, and they find its a lot harder than they thought. There are a lot of expats with drink or drug problems or a criminal past, so dont take anyone at face value (sorry if I sound negative). But there are some friendly ones too. 

Can take a while to feel settled here, especially if you are coming on your own, and some people (Spanish included) say the Malaga area is not the easiest place to make genuine friends in. But then if you are on your own you are forced to speak the language and try to integrate, so that is in your favour in a way too. 

Whether the locals are friendly or not, depends, and not necessarily on their nationality! I get the impression there is more resentment against foreigners in the expat areas rather than rural ones, perhaps partly because a lot of expats dont learn the language and try to integrate. With some, its more difficult just because they are more reserved with strangers.

I have been here nearly 6 years and have had good and bad experiences. Its a good place if you have children, better lifestyle (you can actually go to the park most of the year) more child friendly (apart from some of the expat bars/cafes!)

What will drive you mad is the "paperwork". For anything and everything you will need a, or several "certificates" - this will involve spending most of your life chasing round trying to get hold of documents you have never heard of, and when you do hand them over, there will always be something missing or out of date! So be prepared to develop Zen like patience.

In general, people seem to be more unquestioning here (maybe because of having a dictator previously), are more laidback and helpful (though not big on customer service concept) in some ways but dont always stand up to injustice, go mental in any kind of traffic hold up, are kinder to children but happy to let dogs mess up pavements big time.

The coffee is the best anywhere (and in Malaga have all sorts of variations to choose from other than cafe con leche) and the tapas are great too. Since you have your work situation sorted then you have nothing to lose. As they say, you usually regret what you dont do, rather than what you do. There is a lack of Celts/Scots here so you will be a welcome addition!  :clap2:


----------



## DH1875 (Feb 21, 2009)

Fly back to watch the football???????????????????????????????. You will have La Liga right on your door step in Malaga. Not sure how easy it is to get a season ticket for next season but you will be very surprised at the prices compaired to Scottish football. There are a few Malaga expats supporters clubs around and they run buses to the games, a good way to make new friends.
Not sure if you a Celtic fan or not but if Malaga are still taking part in the Peace cup they are playing each other towards the end of July. You could come over to have a look at some areas to live in and catch the game at the same time. If you ask him nice I think Steve could help you out regarding tickets.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Sure, let me know if anybody wants tickets - I am sure I can source them


----------

